# 

## Postihal

Mam proste pytanie:ile potrzeba cementu i jakiej klasy na sporządzenie 1 m3 betonu B20,czy to jest może 200 kg.?   :Roll:

----------

orientacyjnie można podać, że dla otrzymania 1 m3 betonu klasy B-20 należy użyć: około 400 kg cementu(32,5), około 600 kg piasku, około 1300 kg żwiru i około 190 litrów wody. Jednak zastosowanie np. żwiru o nieco innym uziarnieniu czy innym kształcie ziaren zmieni potrzebną ilość składników w jednostce objętości mieszanki betonowej

http://www.muratordom.pl/eksperci_bu...0,214,45-0.htm

----------


## Postihal

Dzięki *brzoza* za bardzo szybką odpowiedź i podanie źródła.Teraz już nie mam żadnej wątpliwości.
Jednak warto na tym forum zadawać nawet proste pytania.  :big grin:

----------


## edde

pozwolę sobie zadać drugie proste pytanie w tym temacie  :smile:  :
jaki jest koszt wytworzenia 1m3 B20 w warunkach polowych (czytaj: betoniara na budowie), chodzi mi koszt materiałów bez kosztu robocizny, prądu czy zakupu betoniarki?
chodzi mi o to żeby porównać to do kosztu B20 z gruchy, a nie bardzo orientuję się w cenach przede wszystkim piachu i żwiru w m3 betonu...  :sad:

----------


## Geno

> pozwolę sobie zadać drugie proste pytanie w tym temacie  :
> jaki jest koszt wytworzenia 1m3 B20 w warunkach polowych (czytaj: betoniara na budowie), chodzi mi koszt materiałów bez kosztu robocizny, prądu czy zakupu betoniarki?
> chodzi mi o to żeby porównać to do kosztu B20 z gruchy, a nie bardzo orientuję się w cenach przede wszystkim piachu i żwiru w m3 betonu...


google + "cennik piasek"  "kopalnia kruszyw cennik"

google + "cennik żwir"  "kopalnia kruszyw cennik"

google + "cement cena"

wyszukiwarka + "recepta beton" itp.

Od przedszkola uczy się samodzielności...

----------


## edde

no cóż, z przykrością musze ci pokazać   :big tongue:  
(z przykrością bo zauważyłem że na forum jesteś jeden z konkretniejszych gości co to nie biją filozoficznie tylko piany albo jaj ciągle z innych nie robią)
skoro takie założenie masz to proponuję przestać wypowiadać sie na forum wogóle bo może to zbyteczne, przeciez wszyscy zadający jakiekolwiek pytanie moga sobie samodzielnie poszukać na google... po co komuś pomagać czy pdpowiadac...
taki *brzoza* na przykład: zamiast odpowiadać na pytanie *Postihal*  mógłby tylko napisac: 



> ....
> 
> google + "B20"  "sklad betonu"
> 
> ......
> 
> wyszukiwarka + "recepta beton" itp.
> 
> Od przedszkola uczy się samodzielności...


ale widzisz, niektorzy chcą pomóc mniej doświadczonym, podzielić sie swoją wiedzą, może denerwują Cię zbyt proste i banalne pytania innych użytkowników ale chyba właśnie to jest istotą tegeo forum, jeśli to dla Ciebie za niski pziom jako profesjonalisty-budowlańca może pora rozejrzeć sie za forum dla profesjonalistów...

----------


## Geno

Na to samo pytanie odpowiadałem już z 5 razy , jak zwalczysz drzemiącego leniucha to je odnajdziesz. 

Zwykle odpowiadam jeśli odpowiedzi albo nie ma albo trudno znaleźć - tę odnalazłby średnio rozgarnięty 8 latek.

----------


## Barbossa

otóż to

----------


## marek.Bud

> orientacyjnie można podać, że dla otrzymania 1 m3 betonu klasy B-20 należy użyć: około 400 kg cementu(32,5), około 600 kg piasku, około 1300 kg żwiru i około 190 litrów wody.


Brzoza, troszke duzo tego cementu policzyles. wspolczynnik w/c mialbys taki ze nie zakrecilbys tego w betoniarce, a przy tej ilosci cementu wyszedl by ci beton b30.

----------


## Geno

> Napisał brzoza
> 
> orientacyjnie można podać, że dla otrzymania 1 m3 betonu klasy B-20 należy użyć: około 400 kg cementu(32,5), około 600 kg piasku, około 1300 kg żwiru i około 190 litrów wody.
> 
> 
> Brzoza, troszke duzo tego cementu policzyles. wspolczynnik w/c mialbys taki ze nie zakrecilbys tego w betoniarce, a przy tej ilosci cementu wyszedl by ci beton b30.


Na budowie   :big grin:  

Min. ilośc cem. dla bet. konstrukcyjnego to 350 kg/m3

Na budowie B30 się nie uda, B20 trudno uzyskać...

Nie opowiadaj bajek o c/w, dałby radę bez problemu.

----------


## marek.Bud

moze przesadzilem z b30 ale byloby blisko, dodatkowo gdyby dal 42,5 cement   :Wink2:  
pozatym mozesz sprobowac przy jego zalozeniach zakrecic i wykonac probke dla laboratorium,wtedy zobaczymy

----------


## Geno

> moze przesadzilem z b30 ale byloby blisko, dodatkowo gdyby dal 42,5 cement   
> pozatym mozesz sprobowac przy jego zalozeniach zakrecic i wykonac probke dla laboratorium,wtedy zobaczymy


Sypałem kiedyś 400 na m3 więc da radę zamieszać. Sprawdzałęm jaki wpływ ma dosyć umowne dozowanie na wytrzymałość - w laboratorium. Coś jeszcze?   :Wink2: 


Można 42,5 ale nia 400 kg wtedy a i już traci trochę sens ekonomiczny w  ogóle.

----------


## mariankossy

W cuda nie wierzę, maksymalnie z betoniarki można ukręcic beton klasy B15, technicznie więcej sie nie da.
Koszty przy zakupie samemu: kruszywa , cemętu i piasku zawsze będą wyższe niż w betoniarni ( oni mają ceny hurtowe).

----------


## Geno

> W cuda nie wierzę, maksymalnie z betoniarki można ukręcic beton klasy B15, technicznie więcej sie nie da.
> Koszty przy zakupie samemu: kruszywa , cemętu i piasku zawsze będą wyższe niż w betoniarni ( oni mają ceny hurtowe).


Oui, poniekąd zgadzam się. Kiedyś liczyłem i różnice były drobne, czasami nawet było na korzyść betoniarki ale niewiele więc zupełnie bez sensu.

----------


## mariankossy

Skład betonu B-20 może się różnić i nie ma jednej receptury jak w przypadku zapraw cementowych ( nie mylić z cementowo-wapiennymi):
proporcje objętościowe cement-piasek ( dla marka cementu 35)
klasy zapraw :

  M4  1:5  ,267kg cementu, 1,12 m3 piasku, 224 l wody

  M7  1:4   , 326kg cem. ,  1,08 m3 piach  ,  230 l woda

  M15 1:2  , 553 kg cem. , 0,90 m3 piasku , 277 l wody

Dla betonu informacyjnie  
http://www.polskicement.com.pl/?s=3/10/&showPage=14

Srodkowy słupek na zdjęciu , skład: 1 m3  B-20 plastyczna K3:

woda 131 kg,  cement 252 kg , piasek 554 kg , kruszywo 1525 kg + dodatki

----------


## Geno

> Skład betonu B-20 może się różnić i nie ma jednej receptury jak w przypadku zapraw cementowych ( nie mylić z cementowo-wapiennymi):
> proporcje objętościowe cement-piasek ( dla marka cementu 35)
> klasy zapraw :
> 
>   M4  1:5  ,267kg cementu, 1,12 m3 piasku, 224 l wody
> 
>   M7  1:4   , 326kg cem. ,  1,08 m3 piach  ,  230 l woda
> 
>   M15 1:2  , 553 kg cem. , 0,90 m3 piasku , 277 l wody
> ...


To tak bardzo ogólnie  -przy produkcji betonu nie stosuje się proporcji objętościowych a i samo projektowanie mieszanki jest zależne od wielu czynników.

----------


## Atomic

Jeżeli mogę, to zadam podobne pytanie.
Jaki może być koszt 1m2 lub 1m3 zaprawy tynkarskiej cementowo-wapiennej?
Chciałbym porównać z tynkiem gipsowym.

----------

